# Good Ladder Sizes?



## NovaSolar (Apr 15, 2016)

Hello All!

I am in the process of starting a residential solar panel installation company in northern Virginia and have come to the point where I need to decide what size ladders I will be purchasing and how many. I would plan on storing these inside an 8.5' x 20' cargo trailer where the rest of my supplies will go so I would like to buy as few as I need to get the job done. However, I would also like to avoid lugging around huge ladders if I'm never going to use the extra length.

Any advice on the length and quality of ladders you all would recommend is greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Barklie Estes


----------



## Lindsey Hill (Apr 5, 2016)

*Ladder Guide*

I would like to share with you a ladder buying guide:
Buy the right ladder for the job. Choose the right design and height for the work you do. And try before you buy. With stepladders, climb three steps and carefully shift your weight. The ladder shouldn't deform, tilt, or "walk." 
Which type of ladder you choose should depend on the chores you do most often, inside or out. If you clean your own gutters, you'll need a taller ladder than you would if you are dusting a chandelier. Here are the types of ladders to consider.
After deciding on the type of ladder you need, consider the ladder features you'll want. :thumbup1:


----------

